# Cheap, durable pants - suggestions?



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just need a decent pair to not get my ass wet immediately. 

Pockets and amneties dont matter for jack shiet! 

Any suggestions on brand/model?


----------

